# Harvesting Honey from Abandoned Hives



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow. Depends how cheap and whats in the hives as far as honey and temperament. The cheapest method is crush and strain. Basically cut off the honey comb, crush and strain. Best way is to extract with a cetrifuge since combs are salvaged to be reused by hive. You'll also need protection. I wear only a net veil over my face, no gloves, suit etc (ITS HOT) I could probably get by without any protection if it had too, but every once and a while I get a forehead bump from a bee that would probably result in a sting otherwise. 

A local club can be a valuable resource. My club owns an extractor, tools and suit to loan out to new members as part of membership..


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! Please make absolutely sure they are abandoned. Are there any markings on the boxes. If they belong to someone you could end up in the Florida inmate beekeeping program.


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome! Please make absolutely sure they are abandoned. Are there any markings on the boxes. If they belong to someone you could end up in the Florida inmate beekeeping program.


Absolutely, If they belonged to the seller, and the seller said they come with the property, thats one thing. If the previous owner gave someone permission to place them there, they do not belong to you,and you should do your due diligence to find out who owns them. I have hives on other peoples property, if someone robbed my hives you can believe me, we would have our day in court.


----------



## nikooooooooo (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I didn't think about actually removing the honey from the comb, just about how to safely remove the combs from the hives. If I built a smokey fire upwind of the hives would that clear out the bees?


----------



## MJC417 (Jul 26, 2008)

nikooooooooo said:


> Thanks for the advice. I didn't think about actually removing the honey from the comb, just about how to safely remove the combs from the hives. If I built a smokey fire upwind of the hives would that clear out the bees?


It won't work. Find a local beekeeper and trade the hives for honey if your not interested in beekeeping as a hobby. You'll get honey, and not end up in the ER.


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

nikooooooooo said:


> Thanks for the advice. I didn't think about actually removing the honey from the comb, just about how to safely remove the combs from the hives. If I built a smokey fire upwind of the hives would that clear out the bees?



Can I come watch???


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

MJC417 said:


> It won't work. Find a local beekeeper and trade the hives for honey if your not interested in beekeeping as a hobby. You'll get honey, and not end up in the ER.


That is an excellent idea. I am sure one of the local beekeepers will be wiling to give you the honey if you allow him/her to keep the bees and equipment. How many hives are you talking about? A hive is one set of boxes.


----------

